# Insurance help *URGENT*



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Hi guys, I need to get me insurance sorted by end of play tomorrow. I have been through the other threads and have come up with the following:

Tesco £2,250	Tracker & Alarm
A-Plan £2,150	Alarm
Privilege £2,006	Alarm & Tracker 
Keith Michals would not quote 
Adrian Flux £1,936.36	Alarm
Direct Line £1,951.95	Alarm & Tracker
Tete Hamilton	would not quote 

So best quote is Flux, who will replace all parts, don't require a tracker and will also allow more mods  The silly guy on the phone also sid he might be able to better the quote, so I'll make another one up then. Any other company's of should I go with Flux who I have been with before and like??


P.S. It's a GTR33 Stage one with ECU 350BHP and I'm 25


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Also is it worth protecting your no claims bonus ?? at an extra £250 ish ??


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Give Nissan Insurance ago - see what they come up with.


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Do you have a phone number for them please ????


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

this is their existing customer number - however they should be able to give you the insurance sales number
08701256581


----------



## MattPayne (Apr 11, 2002)

after 20 mins on the phone to a really really sweet girl they came up with £1500 or so...  a few hundred more than im paying with A-Plan...

almost tempted by the sound of a cute girl.... but not quite!


----------



## colorado (Nov 13, 2003)

skylines'r'us have a list of insurers on their website - might be worth giving a couple of them a go. I'm amazed at the quotes - I spoke to A plan - 27 year old, 5 yrs no claims on an R34 GTT came in at about 1000 squid (but then I'm an existing customer)


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Nissan came back with a quote of £1963.50 with a £1000 excess or £2,140	with a £700 excess and would also require a tracker.

Flux still looks best so I'd better dig out me credit card . . . .


----------



## car1tref (Oct 2, 2003)

Try O & S on 0208-3886000- also say that an existing customer of their's- John Davies - sent U!
If u need my address, pm me!


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

Just rung em and they only insure over 30's

I'm getting very close to taking the £1936 from Flux as if I get the paper work sorted I'll have the car on the road for the easter weekend


----------

